# Favorite, Old Time Country Singer?



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

Disclaimer: I know, I know ... "how dare I not post the name of so-and-so" in this poll but allowable poll space is limited so I've posted the names of some of "my" favorites.  

For you old time country music fans:  who's your favorite country musicians?


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

Today -- I chose Merle Haggard.  I like his "rough-around-the-edges" sound.  He always came across as down-to-earth and believable.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaju2pwrJg]That's The Way Love Goes - Merle Haggard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

One of my all time favorite country songs can be a tear-jerker if you're in the right mood:

George Jones/He Stopped Loving Her Today
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubKUP8c0FHE]George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

Before Whitney Houston sent it to the top of the charts:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS-F4rfU4ns"]Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 3, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Disclaimer: I know, I know ... "how dare I not post the name of so-and-so" in this poll but allowable poll space is limited so I've posted the names of some of "my" favorites.
> 
> For you old time country music fans:  who's your favorite country musicians?



  George Strait? He ain't THAT old!!
Anyway...I chose all of the above. New country music sucks for the most part.


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 3, 2014)

From the list, I have to go with Hank. The man was a backwoods genius. My second would be George Jones, then Patsy strictly for her vocal stylings.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

One of Patsy's lovely, heart-felt tunes:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTDSprGJOTc]patsy cline sweet dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Disclaimer: I know, I know ... "how dare I not post the name of so-and-so" in this poll but allowable poll space is limited so I've posted the names of some of "my" favorites.
> ...



I know by now that I will NEVER please everyone and someone will ALWAYS find an opportunity to criticize but, nevertheless, George Strait and Reba are "old" compared to today's standards which literally "suck" in comparison. At least we can agree on that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 3, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



  Not sure why you'd take that as criticism.
But you did leave one of the all time greats off your list. And it ain't criticism,just an observation.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2014)

Voted Other as moods change and my favorite today may not be tomorrow.........


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 3, 2014)

Voted George Strait but could just as easily be Hank Williams. Never liked Hank II but Hank III is REAL good! He fronts a Country/Rock band AND a Punk band! How cool is that?

My favorite Hank Williams tune.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSeuDDzjIB8]Hank Williams Sr - Mind Your Own Business - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Today -- I chose Merle Haggard.  I like his "rough-around-the-edges" sound.  He always came across as down-to-earth and believable.
> 
> That's The Way Love Goes - Merle Haggard - YouTube



I couldn't vote in the poll because I have two favorites: Merle Haggard and George Jones for men and Tammy Wynette for women.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2014)

Marty Robbins Hoyt Axton Don Williams


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 3, 2014)

Hard to beat this kind of low-fi badass shit-


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 3, 2014)

Female: Patsy Cline She had that great sultry voice

Male: Johnny Cash.  Just a bad ass.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWmbFXJDHrM]Ernest Tubb, Walking the Floor Over You[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyoPaVxMyWY]Charlie Rich, Behind Closed Doors[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhqbESuc2v8]Charlie Rich, The Most Beautiful Girl in the World[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xaDfO4Fn3c]Charley Pride, Mountain of Love[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KILX2MM2Yo]Charley Pride, Kiss an Angel Good Morning[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

_Got_ to have this gent's name thrown in the mix:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwcKde9PiQk]Ronnie Milsap, Smokey Mountain Rain[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izi_YQGuENc]Ronnie Milsap, Pure Love[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvfG9uFswis]Floyd Cramer, Last Date[/ame]

Not really singing per se, but you got to have ^ him ^ in the mix, too, if we're talkin' old skewl country.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)

I would vote Johnny Cash, but need to give a shout out to Conway Twitty...I blame him for my knees going weak when a man calls me "darlin'".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qioliyt994]Conway Twitty - Hello Darlin' (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBeOddejiGw]Good ol' Buck Owens & the Buckaroos, Tiger by the Tail[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDmDwvZSlPw]Buck Owens & the Buckaroos, Act Naturally[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBWOdASBjm0]Glen Campbell, Rhinestone Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wOUFo4Lwf8]Glen Campbell, Southern Nights[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Ye4EPLuaY]Steve Wariner, Kansas City Lights[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxDQQDF6j0Y]Roy Clark, Malaguena[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT2PTetKMU8]Roy Clark, 12th Street Rag[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHu_V0z6Au8]T.G. Sheppard, I Loved 'Em Every One[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdWEbweX1rQ]Eddy Arnold, Make the World Go Away[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 3, 2014)

I always like Hank Snow.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plsrmXJFuLk]Ray Price, Heartaches By the Number[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0L_Ct4dxmg]Ray Price, My Shoes Keep Walking Back to You[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ-TKmUKusA]Ray Price, San Antonio Rose[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOlZgr9vwgY]Jim Ed Brown, Pop a Top[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHwkS_KX-j4]The Browns, Three Bells[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYgmboayNqM]Mel Tillis, Coca Cola Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yljf4Lpj7CI]Mel McDaniel, Louisiana Saturday Night[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9eHp7JJgq8]Loretta Lynn, Coal Miner's Daughter[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smlaq1ezQRM]Jim Reeves, He'll Have to Go[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRiXEBU3W40]Jim Reeves, Four Walls[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tvEvBUG8mY]Eddie Rabbitt, Drivin' My Life Away[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1mcyj958HU]Eddie Rabbitt, Every Which Way But Loose[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCHkeNqbBv8]Charlie Rich, Rollin' With the Flow[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoJpfAVI_VA]Eddie Rabbitt, Two Dollars in the Jukebox[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

I used to love this guy's stuff when I was a tyke:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VAsF3GbZ8k]Gene Watson, 14 Carat Mind[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Jul 3, 2014)

Slim Whitman


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBuk1HXcz1k]Slim Whitman - Indian Love Call 1952 - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcxfpW34wVM]Slim Whitman - Silver Haired Daddy Of Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQyFzqHh7sY]Gene Watson, I Never Go Around Mirrors[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLZqCj9jg4E]Gene Watson, Nothing Sure Looked Good on You[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gThP6cUWqRQ]I Really Don't Want To Know (I Really Want You To Know) - Eddy Arnold (Skeeter Davis) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ8mlC3mWW4]John Conlee, Rose Colored Glasses[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vr8UC1TeNE]John Conlee, Lady Lay Down[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woWzNRIBEcI]John Conlee, Common Man[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPejfpQPRhQ]John Conlee, Friday Night Blues[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cHaufA26B8]Mel McDaniel, Baby's Got Her Blue Jeans On[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qNduYgwM3s]Crystal Gayle, Half the Way[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0aT0GXW8jw]Crystal Gayle, Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN50ZU6jVwM]Barbara Mandrell, I Was Country When Country Wasn't Cool[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX2Ynlwgv2c]Barbara Mandrell, Sleeping Single In a Double Bed[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHZJej98_T0]Jerry Reed, East Bound and Down[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyqe8n-pbqQ]Jerry Reed, She Got the Gold Mine, I Got the Shaft[/ame]


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 3, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Crystal Gayle, Half the Way



  Those eyes!!! Oh my fucken God,those eyes!!!
Fucken goose bumps!!


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Crystal Gayle, Half the Way
> ...



 No lies  Crystal's amazing eyes.

Have always myself kinda thought of her as a female _Rasputin_, that honey.
















She could heal me any day, that's for sure.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

Marty Robbins for me.....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L14UKBjC5Is]Marty Robbins - The Streets Of Laredo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Jerry Reed, She Got the Gold Mine, I Got the Shaft







Jerry was a kick ass guitar player too which most people don't realize...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE]Jerry Reed And Chet Atkins Jerrys Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 3, 2014)

I've been a fan of Tanya Tucker ever since I was nine years old. I hit 32 this past Monday.   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Miss T since 1991)


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

westwall said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry Reed, She Got the Gold Mine, I Got the Shaft
> ...



Whew-eeee, that ain't no lie, brutha!!!

Some of the longest, most agile fingers with which The Man Upstairs ever blessed anyone who's walked on two legs, that Mr. Jerry Reed had!!!

Gotta put them fingahs right there in the mix with those of:


 Roy Clark;
 Chet Atkins;
 Glen Campbell;
 Ricky Skaggs;
 Vince Gill;
 Brad Paisley;
 Carl Perkins; and
 Mark Knopfler.

And man, that is some _seriously_ good company to have, those nine cats!!!

All nine of those guys right there can/ could straight-up, stone-cold BURN. UP. THE. FRETBOARD.

But movin' along, just because we've already brought up one of the greatest pianists with whom God's ever blessed us in the personage of Mr. Floyd Cramer, here's another gent who can still tear up the ivories:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e2qsnHVAo4]Mickey Gilley, Don't the Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time?[/ame]

PLAY THAT THING, MICKEY!!!


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUJaHjPZAtA]Ricky Skaggs, Highway 40 Blues[/ame]

PLAY THAT THING, RICKY MY MAN!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebt0BR5wHYs]Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_rbjg2k6cI]The Bug--Mary Chapin Carpenter.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxLtXJzo3Ew]merle haggard - are the good times really over Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZz0J65kb14]Waylon Jennings: Amanda - Live - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Vw6UrEKq4]DON WILLIAMS - Amanda 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5P6zdlPJ34]Dwight Yoakam and Buck Owens Streets of Bakersfield - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtVeDaZxAXo]George Strait - Amarillo By Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQPRFqWPWgE]Chris LeDoux-This Cowboy's Hat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM]John Anderson: Seminole wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SigoixHA3a0]Ricky Van Shelton Keep It Between The Lines - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyRZTAmcW7c]Josh Turner - Long Black Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TNpLSaCirj8]Waylon Jennings - Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8ecE1UML1q8]Waylon Jennings - I`ve Always Been Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ywHhWknHVnE]Waylon Jennings'' 4/July* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/DZG200jSsi8]Waylon Jennings ''Lines'' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ksTRmPvSF_8]Kimmie Rhodes & Willie Nelson - Love Me Like A Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phLlo_t-z-U]RAY PRICE - For The Good Times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Jul 3, 2014)

Gotta be Johnny Cash for me. Loved his stuff growing up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHF9itPLUo4]Johnny Cash - I Walk the Line - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIBTg7q9oNc]Ring of Fire Johnny Cash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVTKeVhN1Bc]Marty Robbins Sings 'Don't Worry.' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 3, 2014)

I forgot to mention my favorite males earlier. I am all about Dwight Yoakam, Steve Wariner, and Ronnie Milsap, but of those that are not here anymore, Eddie Rabbit and this wonderful singer is my most favorite.   

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4DDMPw0h8]Keith Whitley[/ame]

God bless you and Dwight and Steve and Ronnie always!!!   

Holly


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Marty Robbins Sings 'Don't Worry.' - YouTube



Yeah ... Robbins is one of my top five:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UVVS5-9HvA]Marty Robbins... (Long Version) "El Paso" 1959 with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGmUsJvRv7U]Marty Robbins - Big Iron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

Johnny Horton is another favorite:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3tAJS0wpRY]Johnny Horton - North to Alaska - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkrfvjrr1Yk]Whispering Pines - Johnny Horton - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4WKcymmZc4]The Mansion You Stole by Johnny Horton.mp4.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Roy Clark, Malaguena



Roy Clark was an exceptional guitarist.  Great musician.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQIAcztYjbc]ROY CLARK, YESTERDAY, WHEN I WAS YOUNG - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFfB2JQmTCs]Roy Clark - The Guitar Wizard! 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_qfujQ_jTQ]David Allan Coe-You Never Even Called Me By My Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPrSVkTRb24]Johnny Paycheck - You can take this job and shove it - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s8nRL2bPCU]The Statler Brothers: Flowers On The Wall. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbqGWTxwZEA]Kris Kristofferson - Sunday morning coming down (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

whenever he turned his attention to country, nobody could beat this guy...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBC5PLiA21g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBC5PLiA21g[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlb8sdc72N0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlb8sdc72N0[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNDUU4gHCuE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNDUU4gHCuE[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-YqaTDDCDM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-YqaTDDCDM[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjmcmwiQ5aI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjmcmwiQ5aI[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59qXGSxWzso"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59qXGSxWzso[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7ZjYbP6X8Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7ZjYbP6X8Y[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

there's other RC tunes I could post, but I'll rest my case here...


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

seen plenny of great country music posted in here...

gonna add a few more tunes as they occur to me...

starting with this...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l7rLA9Jm1I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l7rLA9Jm1I[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSS3-VAP21A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSS3-VAP21A[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyYCClHDrmU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyYCClHDrmU[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYKVb7T1n2I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYKVb7T1n2I[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nls0zrxx7UY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nls0zrxx7UY[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JX50rZae2M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JX50rZae2M[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCkljW7jJp0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCkljW7jJp0[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM5HJuENryQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM5HJuENryQ[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qASxTCIC3c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qASxTCIC3c[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)

My Grandpa used to sing this song to me.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIfu2A0ezq0]Tennessee ernie Ford - 16 Tons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_qX5bPbPUo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_qX5bPbPUo[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/NvlE14cM-zk]Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I always like Hank Snow.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLCHZyaBEHQ]HANK SNOW-I'M MOVIN' ON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

can't forget the gals of country music...

specially the one who helped pave the way for 'em...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKleTa94dC8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKleTa94dC8[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 4, 2014)

I've always liked Hank Thompson.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n_-StDp5tM]HANK THOMPSON - A Six Pack to Go (1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5y5jWv2xQw]HANK THOMPSON - The Wild Side of Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb2oXxvvfMw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb2oXxvvfMw[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 4, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I forgot to mention my favorite males earlier. I am all about Dwight Yoakam, Steve Wariner, and Ronnie Milsap, but of those that are not here anymore, Eddie Rabbit and this wonderful singer is my most favorite.
> 
> Keith Whitley
> 
> ...



I am a fan of Keith Whitley's songwriting, but he was a drunk and a shitty person.  The way he treated his wife, Lorrie Morgan, was despicable.


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonLd-32ns4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonLd-32ns4[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmOe27SJ3Yc]Roger Miller King Of the Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=912DKxD0H1U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=912DKxD0H1U[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 4, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb2oXxvvfMw



Have you heard k.d. lang's version?  Woot!!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd-NRkioTcM]HD_Three Cigarettes In An Ashtray_.D. Lang_Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

truckin' tunes...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kGHmIZ4IUY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kGHmIZ4IUY[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 4, 2014)

Does anyone know this duet between Gene Cotton and Kim Carnes?  1970s.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHPX6oBhIzw]You're a part of me by Kim Carnes & Gene Cotton with lyrics.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClnFbpbpUOA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClnFbpbpUOA[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GGTutZCjFg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GGTutZCjFg[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nMvKxDFMuo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nMvKxDFMuo[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

I voted Merle but Waylon is my favorite. I can really relate to his lyrics. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/8ecE1UML1q8]Waylon Jennings - I`ve Always Been Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb2oXxvvfMw
> ...



lol... 

k.d. kicks ass... 'n if there was a category for "favorite carpet-munchin' country singer" she'd win my vote, hands down... 

'nother k.d. fav...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHZXJJN4_Mg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHZXJJN4_Mg[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm partial to Miss Chatelaine 

[ame=http://youtu.be/VlxJi9tm1BI]k.d. lang - Miss Chatelaine (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Good Canadian content. I can see why women find her attractive.  I sure do.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/21qANTsBmAw]Buck Owens Hello Trouble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

how 'bout the great theme songs from TV westerns us old guys watched when we were mere tads...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgvxu8QY01s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgvxu8QY01s[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKC8pSFg1Vw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKC8pSFg1Vw[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hRIRTQ_k-Sg]Charlie Pride - Kiss an Angel Good Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 4, 2014)

'n movies too...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKLvKZ6nIiA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKLvKZ6nIiA[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/IUTyH8ZYZdA]Vern Gosdin - Chiseled in Stone - YouTube[/ame]

Anyone remember Vern?


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MSHr4ubuD64]RAWHIDE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

Metallica's Ecstasy of Gold, actually edited into the original Ecstasy of Gold scene on Sergio Leone's "The Good, The Bad and the Ugly"&#65279;

[ame=http://youtu.be/MLhn9tc8Dvo]The Good, The Bad and The Metallica - YouTube[/ame]

I know it doesn't really fit, but like that ever stopped me.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2014)

*Townes Van Zandt*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SjwO17gsqU]Townes Van Zandt Pancho and Lefty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2014)

*Chris LeDoux*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQPRFqWPWgE]Chris LeDoux-This Cowboy's Hat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jul 4, 2014)

Gimmie some Flatt And Scruggs...loves me some Bluegrass

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMxIYq0Csqw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMxIYq0Csqw[/ame]


----------



## YellowBird (Jul 4, 2014)

darn it! no Shania there??


----------



## TheIceMan (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aAeif20Vc0]Johnny Cash - When th Man Comes Around ( w/ lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## namvet (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## namvet (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 4, 2014)

TheIceMan said:


> Johnny Cash - When th Man Comes Around ( w/ lyrics) - YouTube





I love Johnny Cash also.. I think his voice was phenomenal..


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny Cash - When th Man Comes Around ( w/ lyrics) - YouTube
> ...



he has so many great tunes of all time


----------



## The Professor (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRIRTQ_k-Sg]Charlie Pride - Kiss an Angel Good Morning - YouTube[/ame]

http://www.last.fm/music/Charley+Pride/24+Greatest+Hits/All+I+Have+To+Offer+You+(Is+Me)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 4, 2014)

Charley Pride ? All I Have To Offer You (Is Me) ? Listen and discover music at Last.fm


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm sorry everyone.. I misread the thread title.. I thought it said, "ALL TIME, not old time."  I apologize.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 4, 2014)

Conway Twitty


I would add Vince Gill, but I don't think he is considered an old timer


"Go Rest High on That Mountain" is a song written and recorded by American country music artist Vince Gill. It was released in August 1995 as the sixth single from his album When Love Finds You. It is a eulogic ballad. Gill began writing the song following the death of country music superstar Keith Whitley, who died in 1989. Gill did not finish the song until a few years later following the death of his older brother Bob, in 1993, of a heart attack. Ricky Skaggs and Patty Loveless sang background vocals on the record.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 4, 2014)

Indeed Johnny Cash


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 4, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_qX5bPbPUo



We called my neighbor growing up Big John.  He was like another father to us.

Song makes me think of him.  He was a jam up Carpenter.  He was a big man as well.

Thanks for this song.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2014)

If you want some classic Blue Grass:  Tommy Jarrell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS_ODsA5gkI].[/ame]

And if you can find the movie "Sprout Wings And Fly"...you're in for a wonderful treat.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 4, 2014)

boedicca said:


> If you want some classic Blue Grass:  Tommy Jarrell
> 
> .
> 
> And if you can find the movie "Sprout Wings And Fly"...you're in for a wonderful treat.


I'm a bluegrass fan.. Blues.. anything with heavy strings.. Love it. Great post.. NO rep left.:-(


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2014)

I saw the movie in the 80s - it was so wonderful.   I'd love to see it again.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 4, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> I am a fan of Keith Whitley's songwriting, but he was a drunk and a shitty person.  The way he treated his wife, Lorrie Morgan, was despicable.


What did he do to Lorrie? The only thing that I remember her ever having to do to him is handcuff herself to him so that he would not get up in the middle of the night to go drink.   



YellowBird said:


> darn it! no Shania there??


Maybe she isn't considered an old time singer yet. Next year, the song that put her on the map will be 20 years old.   

Besides Tanya Tucker, four more of my top ten favorite singers have now been around for 20 or more years.   

Alison Krauss
Hal Ketchum
Toby Keith
Kenny Chesney

God bless you two and my favorites and Shania and Lorrie always!!!   

Holly (a day one fan of Hal)


----------



## namvet (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIMOcU_SDEs]The Statler Brothers.... I'll Go to My Grave, Loving You - 1975.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



Great singer but FAR from "old time."


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_Y3mnj-8lA]Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs - Foggy Mountain Breakdown (Original 1949) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ubG2f1-to]Jimmie Rodgers - Honeycomb ( 1957 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50k18gL76AU]LONG BLACK VEIL by LEFTY FRIZZELL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

Since this is a "singer" thread I posted one by Chet Atkins but had to add two of his solo guitar/instrumentals.  Great guitarist.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Lf7Hk-sEE]Chet Atkins sings I Still Can't Say Goodby. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Svm_Vnntyk]Chet Atkins "Orange Blossom Special" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-c66SJPuUI]Chet Atkins - Mr. Sandman (TV 1954) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmOe27SJ3Yc]Roger Miller King Of the Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1s7HHnnjU4]Dang Me - Roger Miller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cskYv6oiH4c]Roger Miller - Chug A Lug - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smlaq1ezQRM]Jim Reeves ~ He'll Have To Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAYwYscqXJQ]Patsy Montana - I Wanna Be A Cowboy's Sweetheart - (ORIGINAL) - (1935). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD8cr8IX3_U]Bob Wills - San Antonio Rose (Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w51LsY9zN-Y]LIZ ANDERSON - Mama Spank (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5pHKI5y8jU]Bandy The Rodeo Clown (Moe Bandy) w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ8mlC3mWW4]John Conlee - Rose Colored Glasses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UauHDIlhvTk]Mac Davis....'.Baby Don't Get Hooked On Me'..1972.. W/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV5bytNrsN0]Janie Fricke - I'll Need Someone To Hold Me (When I Cry) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCgP-6mzz00]Crystal Gayle - Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc]Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVA1hbF-pz4]Tom T. Hall- Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpyai-X3BgA]Emmylou Harris : Making Believe (1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU_8D5jBqd0]Sonny James - Young love (1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W9zQD8KYew]Loretta Lynn - You Ain't Woman Enough (To Take My Man) (3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DArOKcgq-Zs]Earl Thomas Conley - Holding Her & Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF8QykqGRq4]Could I have this dance by Anne Murray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuWoYrsjGrE]Jeanne Pruett - "Satin Sheets" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro]Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdVLEo3JyWc]Mel Tillis - Coca Cola Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-GyYuxft1E]Dottie West -- Country Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anbh27D6SdE]Faron Young - Its Four In The Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMtL_kqUxN4]Ferlin Husky - Wings of a Dove (Grand Ole Opry) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWR6FLnPack]Ken Curtis "Tumbling Tumbleweeds" Festus Country - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0JsYKHTJlg]Old Rivers - Walter Brennen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AigXBl3hdcg]My Rifle, My Pony and Me - Dean Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Flopper (Jul 4, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Disclaimer: I know, I know ... "how dare I not post the name of so-and-so" in this poll but allowable poll space is limited so I've posted the names of some of "my" favorites.
> 
> For you old time country music fans:  who's your favorite country musicians?


Without a doubt Hank "Singing Ranger" Snow.  Who could every forget,  "I'm Moving On", "The Golden Rocket" and famous versions of "I Don't Hurt Anymore", "Let Me Go, Lover!", "I've Been Everywhere", "Hello Love"


or


or


----------



## Flopper (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Flopper (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcYsO890YJY]Dale Evans & Roy Rogers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 5, 2014)

Conway Twitty


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't know a lot of classic country except from the movies I've watched but I did fall in love with two people's music from movies, Loretta Lynn and Johnny Cash..  I have to go with Johnny Cash.. his voice is exceptional.. no other voice in this world close to it..


Johnny Cash
Ring Of Fire


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I don't know a lot of classic country except from the movies I've watched but I did fall in love with two people's music from movies, Loretta Lynn and Johnny Cash..  I have to go with Johnny Cash.. his voice is exceptional.. no other voice in this world close to it..
> 
> 
> Johnny Cash
> ...




I like Johnny Cash's voice and I like Merle Haggard's voice for the same reason. Slightly imperfect; a little rough around the edges; but totally honest and sincere.  Listen to these four tunes. You may not like him at all but you may see what I see:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaju2pwrJg]That's The Way Love Goes - Merle Haggard - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luUK-b6X0ik]Merle Haggard - "Mama Tried" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAFmFsb9XM]Merle Haggard -- The Fightin' Side Of Me - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFHJ41ktt3Q]Merle Haggard -- Are The Good Times Really Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3PB1jWO3_E"]Willie Nelson - Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground - YouTube[/ame]

A bit of a tear jerker.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA644rSZX1A]Willie Nelson - Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

Alan Jackson singing a George Jones great at George's funeral. Wow!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbjpbqowX3Y]Alan Jackson - "He Stopped Loving Her Today" at George Jones' Funeral - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9KniULwvjE]George Jones and Tammy Wynette- Golden ring - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1wLOkXMTOw]Dolly Parton, Loretta Lynn & Tammy Wynette-Silver Threads and Golden Needles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Flopper (Jul 5, 2014)

*A catchy little song with a hell of message.*​


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xbqe_GajtQ]Don Williams - I Believe In You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU_vqL03V2c]Don williams - Tears of the lonely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYRfUoR9Q4Y]Lady - Kenny Rogers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEJniCCuqR4]"Coward of the County" by Kenny Rogers (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLiRGW31nyk]Grandpa - The Judds (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLQ5wEaD5k8]Arron Tippin - My Blue Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_s-Qk07KxA]Aaron Tippin - You've Got To Stand For Something - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncLZD4KFUD4]Sawyer Brown some girls do. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVRWYGl4W7M]Mark Chesnutt - Old Country - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 6, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4[/ame]

Gordon Lightfoot- Sundown


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 6, 2014)

konradv said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4
> 
> Gordon Lightfoot- Sundown



Thanks. Love the dude's ... music.  

(Meant to say that when I repped you but hit the "send" button before adding the word ... "music."  LOL)


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 6, 2014)

I've scoured the entirety of this thread, and I can't believe these guys haven't been mentioned yet:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otAvQ2N3NLc]The Gatlin Brothers, All the Gold in California[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 6, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLgM5XllQHY]The Gatlin Brothers, I Just Wish You Were Someone I Love[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 6, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8A9Y1Dq_cQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8A9Y1Dq_cQ[/ame]

Willie Nelson & Ray Charles- Seven Spanish Angels


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxq8n9fcXqI]American Made-Oak Ridge Boys Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 7, 2014)

One of the originators of "trucker country"...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6dB6ZT9n7Y]Red Sovine[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 7, 2014)

Another story by Red Sovine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzmHccFKqOI]Giddyup Go[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 7, 2014)

And Minnie Pearl's response...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erAg37kocC0]Giddyup Go Answer[/ame]

Warning: you WILL tear up from these 2!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OZxrh3zBTo]Brenda Lee - Tragedy (1961) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 8, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> And Minnie Pearl's response...
> 
> Giddyup Go Answer
> 
> Warning: you WILL tear up from these 2!



I remember the first time I heard Minnie Pearl's response 'round about 50 years ago...

I remember thinkin' to myself "Geez... this is an absolute crock of shit..."


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pF1_zndkZc]Jambalaya - Brenda Lee (Avery Winter, 2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 8, 2014)

way old classic country stuff...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZ0Sdz_V40"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZ0Sdz_V40[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/j2klh2cTa_Q]Burl Ives - The original recording of Ghost Riders In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGEo-FIXdo0]CRYSTAL GAYLE talking in your sleep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2014)

You forgot this...

All of the above!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 12, 2014)

this guy is the best yodeler since Gene Autry.....


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XscJ2NI-Lw]Marty Robbins Cool Water. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkIlxZxeK1s]Johnny Horton ~ Comanche (The Brave Horse) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZeYDBY4fw]Waylon Jennings Luckenbach Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHXispgbb84]Merle Haggard - Swinging Doors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCC-c7B5-Aw]George Jones - Who's Gonna Fill Their Shoes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuyzrqEA2DQ]Willie Nelson - The Redheaded Stranger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2014)

Most rockers were tied into country with no options baby.  I'd go south with my dad mega trucker and I learned every country song on the way even though I was singing the Animals in the back seat. 

I'd never trade those years though. I learned Johnny Cash and Loretta Lynn. I learned voices and whistles. I learned Glen Campbell singing I was a Lineman for the County. I loved all of those days.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 13, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Most rockers were tied into country with no options baby.  I'd go south with my dad mega trucker and I learned every country song on the way even though I was singing the Animals in the back seat.
> 
> I'd never trade those years though. I learned Johnny Cash and Loretta Lynn. I learned voices and whistles. I learned Glen Campbell singing I was a Lineman for the County. I loved all of those days.



I hail from southern California and was deep into "classic rock."  However, a construction job took me into northern Utah and some cowboy country. I did a lot of drinking in those days and frequented the local bars.  All of those bars had country music in the jukebox and no rock music at all.  Sooooo ... I HAD to learn to like country. At first, I didn't like it at all. However, by the time I moved from Utah I was a country fan and continued to listen to it off and on for many years to come.  I don't listen to modern country as it totally sucks but I will listen to the old stuff from time to time.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Most rockers were tied into country with no options baby.  I'd go south with my dad mega trucker and I learned every country song on the way even though I was singing the Animals in the back seat.
> ...



i agree with that....when i was a kid i stayed at my Uncles house a lot and was out in the garage with him when he was working on cars and he listened to nothing but REAL Country music....i was exposed to just about everyone pre 1970....


----------



## BriannaMichele (Jul 21, 2014)

Pinky


----------

